# Can I upgrade my GPU or should I simply get a new case?



## Darlyn (Oct 6, 2006)

I really want to play _GTA4_ once it is released in November, but I don't think my computer will come even close to handling it. The thing struggles with GTA:San Andreas as it is, so I think my assumption is correct. There are rumours that the game will require at a minimum the hardware requirements of the game _Assasin's Creed_.


My specs are as follows:
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 8/26/2008, 14:13:00
Machine name: DARLYN-PC
Operating System: Windows Vista™ Ultimate (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.longhorn_rtm.080118-1840)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: HP-Pavilion
System Model: GG758AV-ABA s3100y
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6320 @ 1.86GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.9GHz
Memory: 2046MB RAM
Page File: 1064MB used, 3269MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 7500 LE
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 7500 LE
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_01DD&SUBSYS_034B1043&REV_A1
Display Memory: 1017 MB
Dedicated Memory: 249 MB
Shared Memory: 767 MB
Current Mode: 1440 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
Driver Name: nvd3dum.dll,nvwgf2um.dll
Driver Version: 7.15.0011.6230 (English)
DDI Version: 10
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 8/28/2007 01:59:00, 4788224 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-429D-11CF-A56B-402301C2CA35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x01DD
SubSys ID: 0x034B1043
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_B ModeWMV9_B ModeVC1_A ModeWMV9_A

I should mention that the machine this topic concerns was purchased pre-built. It is housed in an HP "Slimline" case and has a weak 180w power supply. I will probably need to replace this PSU with a standard-sized unit that outputs at least 300w for a decent GPU. Hence upgrading the PSU will require the migration of all my original hardware. In addition to my Slimline PC, have an old, standard-size tower that has plenty of space for upgrades. The hardware is in near-perfect working order, but I rarely actually need it. This entails a ~60gb HDD, 250w PSU, CD and DVD drives, and a few hundred megabytes of RAM.

Are there currently any decent GPU that are compatible with my Slimline system? If not, would it be possible for me to move all my hardware to a new case, connect the old 250w PSU to my motherboard, and buy a decent GPU?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wayliff (Mar 24, 2002)

If you want to get a decent GPU, neither of those power supplies will cut it.
That being said, you will probably need a new case for whatever decent power supply you get.

You should get a good quality power supply from Corsair, PC power & cooling or Seasonic -- at least 550W


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for posting. Which cards are supported by my motherboard?Are there any other restrictions that apply?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your motherboard supports PCIE_x16 video cards but you slim case will most likely only take low profile video cards, if you upgrade past the 7500le you have you will also need to upgrade the power supply.
If you know the game specs are the same as Assasin's Creed go here and test your PC by selecting Assasin's Creed from the drop down list lets see what it says.
http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 6, 2006)

So all I need is a PCIE_x16 video card, a large enough case, and an adequate power supply.

I performed a search on newegg.com for the video card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ion=PCIE x16&bop=And&Order=PRICE&Pagesize=100

Which one of these offers great performance for its price? Are the ones under $50.00 USD worth it, or shall I venture into the well-known nVidia brand of the $100+ ?

Also, is there a specific type of PSU I must buy, as is with the GPU? One size fits all?

Thanks again.


----------



## wayliff (Mar 24, 2002)

I checked the "Best video cards for the money: August 2008" article from Tom's hardware and here are some ideas:
Under $100 - 9500GT
For around $100 - Radeon 3850
For around $125 - 9600GT or Radeon 3870
For around $150 - 8800GT

I think all of these should be able to run it - higher the price the better performance you'll obtain.

As for the PSU - please check my recommendations before - regarding manufacturers.
Here are some choices from Newegg:
CORSAIR CMPSU-550VX 550W
SeaSonic S12 Energy Plus SS-550HT 550W
SeaSonic S12 Energy Plus SS-650HT 650W
CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W
PC Power & Cooling S61EPS 610W

*I did not look for best prices.


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 6, 2006)

*GPU:*
OK, so I've decided this 512MB 9500GT (~$70). It has garnered exceptionally positive reviews, most of which report it's ability to run modern GPU-intensive games (Gears, COD4 etc.) on high or medium settings.



*PSU:*
How can I determine which connectors the PSU will need? I am currently banking for the apparently high quality SeaSonic 550W (~$90). It brings the following connectors:
1 x Main connector (20+4Pin)
1 x 12V(P4)
1 x 12V(8Pin)
9 x peripheral
6 x SATA
2 x Floppy
2 x PCI-E

Is this enough/compatible with my motherboard, drives, etc. ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yea the seasonic will work with your set up.


----------

